# Bottle Fogs



## FLORIDAWRITER (May 26, 2016)

I'm new here so please excuse my ignorance...

I've got a collection of old bottles, etc. and one clear glass bottle looks great after a light washing with Dawn detergent. Then it fogs up. Am I doing something wrong? I figure I am but just don't know what.

Thanks so much!
Ann


----------



## Harry Pristis (May 26, 2016)

Hi, Ann . . .
The glass surface is etched --'sick' in collectors parlance.  The components of the glass have started to break down under attack from (probably) humic acids during burial.  (River bottles are a different story.)  The 'fog' is actually light being reflected from the micro-pits in the glass surface.  You cannot restore the glass short of tumble-polishing it with abrasives.  You may mask the sickness with mineral oil or you can try acrylic floor wax.


----------



## FLORIDAWRITER (May 26, 2016)

Harry, many thanks for that explanation & hello to another Floridian! It's disappointing news. But I may just keep it for myself - it's a quart-sized Florida Store Bottle with an outline of the state on it.


----------



## CreekWalker (May 27, 2016)

Try soaking in straight white vinegar , sometimes it's ground haze and not a chemical etching of the glass. Just completely submerge it for one week, seven days, remove it and rinse in cold water. After it dries , check it's condition , holding it up to a bright light. If it's condition is clearly better, but not clear, soak it another week, and repeat. If there was no improvement, then tumbling is answer.


----------



## Harry Pristis (May 27, 2016)

Hello!  I do know the bottle of which you speak.  There are others in better condition out there somewhere . . . keep looking!




​Creekwalker is talking about mineral deposits, usually a calcium mineral.  A few drops of vinegar or LimeAway or any acid will tell the tale in two minutes or less.  Just drip a little down the side, then rinse.  
   Glass is impervious to even strong acids like muriatic (swimming pool acid); but, there's no reason to soak a foggy bottle for a week.  The acid will not help a sick (etched) bottle.


----------



## CreekWalker (May 27, 2016)

True, true, and I base that on our local soil , which must be dripping calcium! Thanks, Harry.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

